# school shooting



## heckler7 (Feb 16, 2018)

I think its time for people to speak up, this is a medical malpractice issue. we didnt have these suicidal rampages till psychologists prescribing drugs, kids should not be on ADHD drugs or lithuim, the side affects are suicidal thoughts. 22 veterens commit suicide a day, in all the cases that I read these guys were on prescribe meds when they lapse its turns bad


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2018)

the FBI was warned a few weeks back this kid might carry out a school shooting and they decided not to investigate. Probably because they were too busy trying to cover up all the illegal shit they did to get Trump impeached.


----------



## Push50 (Feb 16, 2018)

Prince said:


> the FBI was warned a few weeks back this kid might carry out a school shooting and they decided not to investigate. Probably because they were too busy trying to cover up all the illegal shit they did to get Trump impeached.



I have to agree with you. The FBI received the first warning in September 2017 and the most recent in January 2018. If they would do their job and quit trying to cover their Hilary backing liberal infected asses all those that were killed would still be here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 16, 2018)

Prince said:


> the FBI was warned a few weeks back this kid might carry out a school shooting and they decided not to investigate. Probably because they were too busy trying to cover up all the illegal shit they did to get Trump impeached.



The FBI has too many agents trying to find Russian Trump collusion and as you say covering up all their internal corruption to worry about silly threats.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 16, 2018)

It?s sad it happened , it was probably the death of his mom that set him off . The neighbor said he killed chickens with a pellet gun and attempted to kill a cat with rocks . He had seen therapist before . I personally think his mom coddled him to much and he did not have a male role model in his life . His mom should have made his butt get a job after being expelled . He would then be to tired to think of shooting up the school


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2018)

We have plenty of ticking time bombs out there and we do need to try to identify them so there can be early intervention so we don't have these nutjobs shooting up schools, malls, whatever. Too bad the FBI dropped the ball on that tip that could have prevented this shooting from happening, so something needs to be done about that.


----------



## botamico (Feb 18, 2018)

The FBI could have prevented a lot of horrific events from happening, but chose not to do shit. I mentioned in a post on an earlier thread about Ted Gunderson,  who was head of the LA division FBI. He said there was so much corruption and cover ups,  it's ridiculous.


----------



## botamico (Feb 18, 2018)

The FBI let shootings and bombings happen so the government can pass more bullshit laws to take away our rights.


----------



## botamico (Feb 18, 2018)

I agree with heckler, it's a mental health issue; all orchestrated by the elite to cause chaos. They cause the problem, then act like they're fixing it. Steal a man's wallet, then pretend you're helping him find it.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2018)

I think a lawsuit should be raised against the FBI for failing to follow thru on these clear easy to trace tips. they fucked up, waisting 4 years on russian medling investigation, all these phony memos and democrat dossiers thats millions of tax payer dollars for absolutely zero results


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

There's call for FL FBI Dir to resign.. which would make sense. 

I hear Trump is planning a meeting with the students of that school.. and will be taking some direct questioning and feedback from the students. There are some students that plan to tell Trump they are certain there were multiple shooters.. So I do not believe we've heard the end of this story.. This whole thing just stinks to high heaven. Our 3 letter agencies have basically been politicized at the highest levels.. and used as a means to scare Americans into accepting more security measures.. aka Gun Control.. etc. Thank God Mueller indicted 13 people that will never see a courtroom to save face.. No Trump indictment tho.. Jesus ...we didn't see that coming did we???

I say we start training all students how to be responsible gun owners and teach them all how to shoot by 7th grade .. Every school gets an armed police officer ..


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> There's call for FL FBI Dir to resign.. which would make sense.
> 
> I hear Trump is planning a meeting with the students of that school.. and will be taking some direct questioning and feedback from the students. There are some students that plan to tell Trump they are certain there were multiple shooters.. So I do not believe we've heard the end of this story.. This whole thing just stinks to high heaven. Our 3 letter agencies have basically been politicized at the highest levels.. and used as a means to scare Americans into accepting more security measures.. aka Gun Control.. etc. Thank God Mueller indicted 13 people that will never see a courtroom to save face.. No Trump indictment tho.. Jesus ...we didn't see that coming did we???
> 
> I say we start training all students how to be responsible gun owners and teach them all how to shoot by 7th grade .. Every school gets an armed police officer ..




Most kids do not have traditional parents , they have a mom with her revolving door of male friends and a few female friends .
7th grade that is like a 12 year old . I would not trust a 12 y.o now a days . Honestly you can blame mental illness or the fbi . It comes down to the change in society and parenting .  To many children now are raised in a shitty environment by a mom who is mentally a teen . Yea the make sure the kid eats and isn?t retarded , but for the most part parents now a days simply put their children in front of a tv or give them a tablet . Little to no discipline and always cave when the child throws a fit . Most single mothers are welfare moms who refuse to crawl from the cracks . USA needs breeding licenses .  It would cut down on overpopulation and welfare system . If you have a child that isn?t licensed and you can?t get licensed because you can?t afford to take care of it , boom automatically driven to the abortion clinic .


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

One thing to remember is the people who are called liberals are not true liberals. The word itself comes from "liber", which means free. Hence the word liberty, which means "the quality or state of being free." These democrats and Republicans are far from securing our freedom. They let shit happen, then say we need more gun control.  Really?!?
We need armed officers at our schools, but some schools can't afford to pay them. The next time you go by a private school or schools in a rich area, you'll see cops directing traffic, etc. Go by a school in a middle or poor area, you'll see an old lady or man who can barely walk try to help kids across the street. Some districts pay higher taxes and get more protection and other perks than other districts. It's sad.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2018)

https://youtu.be/FvvaZBp6C_c


----------



## Necron_99 (Feb 19, 2018)

Let's face it guys, it's time to ban ALL guns in United States.  How many more children need to die?  If for nothing else, do it for the children.  We should also ban automobiles so people can't drive drunk as well.  And sticks because sticks can be sharpened and used as a weapon.  So definitely sticks too.

Click this link if you hate children.

Debate me on this and you are a homophobic, transphobic, climate change-denying, flat earth-believing racist.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2018)

we also need to ban drugs to stop people from using them


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 19, 2018)

All of those faggot mental patients were on psychoactive drugs....thanks big pharma.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> Let's face it guys, it's time to ban ALL guns in United States.  How many more children need to die?  If for nothing else, do it for the children.  We should also ban automobiles so people can't drive drunk as well.  And sticks because sticks can be sharpened and used as a weapon.  So definitely sticks too.
> 
> Click this link if you hate children.
> 
> Debate me on this and you are a homophobic, transphobic, climate change-denying, flat earth-believing racist.



Dont ban sticks I work in a wood shop , you trying to make me lose my job


----------



## T Woods (Feb 20, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> Let's face it guys, it's time to ban ALL guns in United States.  How many more children need to die?  If for nothing else, do it for the children.  We should also ban automobiles so people can't drive drunk as well.  And sticks because sticks can be sharpened and used as a weapon.  So definitely sticks too.
> 
> Click this link if you hate children.
> 
> Debate me on this and you are a homophobic, transphobic, climate change-denying, flat earth-believing racist.


You're right, even the lefties are nuts now too.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 20, 2018)

?BREAKING: President Trump directs Justice Department to ban gun modifications like bump stocks used in Las Vegas massacre.?

Trump is officially a phony 2A supporter


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2018)

Swiper said:


> ?BREAKING: President Trump directs Justice Department to ban gun modifications like bump stocks used in Las Vegas massacre.?
> 
> Trump is officially a phony 2A supporter


I personally think its ridiculous that a law is writen so flawed that people find loopholes before the law even hits the books. if you dont have a liscense to own an automatic rifle you shouldnt be able to modify a semi automatic to fire like an automatic


----------



## Swiper (Feb 21, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I personally think its ridiculous that a law is writen so flawed that people find loopholes before the law even hits the books. if you dont have a liscense to own an automatic rifle you shouldnt be able to modify a semi automatic to fire like an automatic



And now Trump is throwing around the idea he wants to raise the age to 21 to buy a firearm wtf?


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 21, 2018)

Swiper said:


> And now Trump is throwing around the idea he wants to raise the age to 21 to buy a firearm wtf?


So the fuck what?
Explain how that affects you?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 21, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> So the fuck what?
> Explain how that affects you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



explain what ?shall not be infringed? means to you. 


i have a family under 21.  i don?t want people to lose their 2A rights just because they?re not 21.  you can be 18 and join the military, have access to all kinds of deadly weapons but can?t but a firearm until 21?   explain that.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2018)

If you're old enough to serve and sacrifice your life in the name of freedom, democracy, and the Constitution.. You're old enough to drink.. fuck ... vote.. and own any motherfucking gun or rifle you choose.. 

Fuck them all.. 2nd amendment doesnt specify age.. last time i checked.. 



Swiper said:


> explain what ?shall not be infringed? means to you.
> 
> 
> i have a family under 21.  i don?t want people to lose their 2A rights just because they?re not 21.  you can be 18 and join the military, have access to all kinds of deadly weapons but can?t but a firearm until 21?   explain that.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

2nd amendment does not specify mental history or felonies either but some how it became included . Big deal I went a bit bonkers coming off of prescriptions because my doctor went to prison . I should still be able to own a gun as opposed to having them in my lady?s name or moms


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Swiper said:


> explain what ?shall not be infringed? means to you.
> 
> 
> i have a family under 21.  i don?t want people to lose their 2A rights just because they?re not 21.  you can be 18 and join the military, have access to all kinds of deadly weapons but can?t but a firearm until 21?   explain that.


I enlisted at 18 left for boot 2 weeks after qraduating high school, and I couldnt buy beer till I was 21, seems fair enough


----------



## solidassears (Feb 22, 2018)

Swiper said:


> And now Trump is throwing around the idea he wants to raise the age to 21 to buy a firearm wtf?



Have you paid any attention to how Trump operates? He will throw out all kinds of shit; it's a negotiation tactic and he is running rings around the lefties, dems, media and swamp... Relax and wait to see what he does, do not get all worked up about what he says...


----------



## Swiper (Feb 22, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Have you paid any attention to how Trump operates? He will throw out all kinds of shit; it's a negotiation tactic and he is running rings around the lefties, dems, media and swamp... Relax and wait to see what he does, do not get all worked up about what he says...



yea i hope you?re right.  i remember with the doca deal he said get something done whatever you bring me I?ll sign it i?ll take the heat. then they brought him something that he didn?t sign. which was a good thing. I?m hoping it?s the same kind of tactics with this issue to.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Have you paid any attention to how Trump operates? He will throw out all kinds of shit; it's a negotiation tactic and he is running rings around the lefties, dems, media and swamp... Relax and wait to see what he does, do not get all worked up about what he says...


I think his plan is to pull the carpet out from under the dems, hes gonna pass some gun laws just to show the libs he can do what the dems could never get done so the midterms voters show out more for republicans


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 22, 2018)

Trump couldn?t find his own ass with a fucking search warrant. 
How about he funds, supports and cleans the FBI up instead of acting like a teenage girl tweeting every time he gets his period. 
SMH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

From what I have read , the Florida school had an armed guard who had a vagina


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

Gun laws isn't going to do anything but create a black market. Now I'm hearing that a Broward county deputy resigned/retired for showing up at the school during the shooting and decided to stay in his car and do nothing. How true is that, I don't know. Either way, laws to control things create a black market and it doesn't solve shit.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

botamico said:


> Gun laws isn't going to do anything but create a black market. Now I'm hearing that a Broward county deputy resigned/retired for showing up at the school during the shooting and decided to stay in his car and do nothing. How true is that, I don't know. Either way, laws to control things create a black market and it doesn't solve shit.


already a black market for people who cant legally buy, if you up the age it will make a bit of a difference to people who follow the laws, I currently keep my guns and my sons bb guns in my safe. I imagine if they up the age to 21 his guns will end up in my safe till hes 21


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

We have enough laws already. Instead of new laws, enforce the laws we already have on the books. The problem with laws is that it's enforced for a couple years, then it's forgotten about. Kind of like texting and driving. That campaign lasted a good bit, but now that law isn't being enforced anywhere. I'm a truck driver and I drive from the Carolinas to Texas every week. Everyone has phones and tablets in their faces while driving 80 mph.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

U ever stop in northern Indiana?


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 26, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> U ever stop in northern Indiana?


He's not interested in fucking your lot lizard toothless mother and HIV infected sister.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

